

In Search of the Valley documentary now streaming free - mrspin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Iz1pCZNKF0

======
mrspin
As featured on TechCrunch, RWW etc. back in the day. I'm the director if you
have any questions.

~~~
tufirhawat
What would you say has changed the most since then?

~~~
mrspin
Well, at the time I was told by one prospective interviewee that, aside from
Google, there wasn't anything interesting going on in the valley. That's
because it was still recovering from the dot com boom/bust.

Aside from being not true - sometimes the most interesting things happen when
money is scarce - I found the place to be in a very reflective mood, which
benefited the documentary and I think I managed to capture quite well on film.

We finished editing in 2006, by which time TechCrunch, whom I now write for,
was founded, based on the web's second coming and the beginning of the startup
'renaissance' (if we can call it that) we see today. And, as the film
concludes, Silicon Valley is everywhere now.

